# Bellator Fighting Championships 9



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*May 30, 2009 as listed on Ballator web site. Sherdog has it listed for June 5. 

Citizen’s Business Bank Arena,
Ontario, Calif.

BFC Featherweight Championship
Joe Soto vs. Yahir Reyes

Wilson Reis vs. Roberto Vargas
Bryan Baker vs. Matt Horwich
Blas Avena vs. Jesse Juarez*​


----------

